# MTB-Marathon WM 2010 St. Wendel



## Jolly Rogers (26. September 2007)

http://sankt-wendel.de/news-single/...aft-mountain-bike-marathon-2010-in-st-wendel/


----------



## 007ike (27. September 2007)

dann wäre der Marathon mal die nächsten Jahre sicher!
ich hab mir schon vorgestellt zukünftig ohne ihn leben zu müssen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squirrel (27. September 2007)

Bei einem Blick auf die Starterzahlen in den Datasport-Listen in den letzten Wochen konnte einem da auch Angst und Bange sein. Mittlerweile sehen die ja aber einigermaßen gut aus - und ein WM-Prädikat lässt natürlich hoffen...

Schön für St. Wendel, bin mal gespannt, was die Fahrer zu der neuen Strecke sagen werden...


----------



## wilde.lilli (2. Oktober 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> dann wäre der Marathon mal die nächsten Jahre sicher!
> ich hab mir schon vorgestellt zukünftig ohne ihn leben zu müssen.........



Gibt es die Strecke vom letzten Sonntag in St. Wendel zum Nachfahren mit Markierung? Konnte leider nicht dabei sein, wenigstens zum Zuschauen. Die Fahrer waren ja zum Bedauern bei diesem Schlamm.


----------



## 007ike (2. Oktober 2007)

nein, die ist nicht mehr ausgeschildert, aber zur Zeit dürfte ein Nachfahren auf Grund der Spuren nicht schwierig sein! ;-)


----------

